# Greetings and intro



## peteofred (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello all.
I've just back into training after nearly...hmmm...twelve years perhaps?
I live on the Isle of Wight, in the UK. I was lucky enough to find a sensei here that was willing to take me on at his private dojo.
To say the least I feel like I have really fallen on my feet, especially due to him being such a kind, generous and highly skilled gentleman.

I've been in and out of martial arts since childhood.
And though life quite regularly tried it's best to get in the way of practice and training, I feel now that perhaps it is not about one battling it out with another, but finding a balance, a harmony perhaps between the two.

I hope to meet some interesting people, as I'm sure you all mostly are, and to have some good discussion on the topic at hand


----------



## Buka (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, peteofred, nice to have you.

And welcome back to Martial Arts! Glad you found a great Instructor.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## peteofred (Sep 7, 2016)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, peteofred, nice to have you.
> 
> And welcome back to Martial Arts! Glad you found a great Instructor.



Thanks very much!


----------



## peteofred (Sep 7, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome!



Thank you


----------



## Tames D (Sep 7, 2016)

Which Martial Art are you training in?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 7, 2016)

peteofred said:


> Hello all.
> I've just back into training after nearly...hmmm...twelve years perhaps?
> I live on the Isle of Wight, in the UK. I was lucky enough to find a sensei here that was willing to take me on at his private dojo.
> To say the least I feel like I have really fallen on my feet, especially due to him being such a kind, generous and highly skilled gentleman.
> ...



welcome to MT.
you wouldnt happen to be training with Simon Lailey or one of his students would you?  i believe he was in that area not sure if he still is.


----------



## peteofred (Sep 7, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Which Martial Art are you training in?



I'm training Muso Shinden Ryu Iaido, but currently only seitei, no koryu for me yet.


----------



## peteofred (Sep 7, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> welcome to MT.
> you wouldnt happen to be training with Simon Lailey or one of his students would you?  i believe he was in that area not sure if he still is.



No I'm not, though I have heard of Simon - a kung fu Sifu if I remember rightly.
I think he is still here on the island.
haha, it wouldn't be hard to check - it's not a very big place.
Thank for the welcome


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome to MT Pete


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 7, 2016)

peteofred said:


> Hello all.
> I've just back into training after nearly...hmmm...twelve years perhaps?
> I live on the Isle of Wight, in the UK. I was lucky enough to find a sensei here that was willing to take me on at his private dojo.
> To say the least I feel like I have really fallen on my feet, especially due to him being such a kind, generous and highly skilled gentleman.
> ...


Welcome back to the martial arts! Many of us took breaks in our training along the way, and many of us never really left, even when we couldn't get to a school. MA is one thing that actually balances my life. Without it, my life never really feels balanced.


----------



## peteofred (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks to all for kind welcome


----------



## Jenna (Sep 8, 2016)

@peteofred, hey welcome aboard, looking forward to reading some of your views and thoughts.. you are IoW so you would be one for Bestival maybe or not your thing?? Wishes, Jx


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## peteofred (Sep 8, 2016)

Jenna said:


> @peteofred, hey welcome aboard, looking forward to reading some of your views and thoughts.. you are IoW so you would be one for Bestival maybe or not your thing?? Wishes, Jx



Thank you for the welcome.
I've always planned on going to the Bestival, but unfortunately I always seem low of funds around the time it is on. I often see the fireworks from where I live which is nice though


----------



## peteofred (Sep 8, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.



Thank you!


----------



## peteofred (Sep 8, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT



Thanks muchly


----------



## isterphkali38111 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good day fellow ma artists. New here. I''m a newbie maist starting training in kali Saturday. I hope to learn from the fellaz on the board.


----------

